# Val & Xander



## Nestakale (Jul 31, 2012)

Our new family members  The pet store says they are 5 months!!! We love them!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

They are too freaking cute! I adore their colors/markings! SO unique


----------



## Nestakale (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks!!! I love their markings too!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gimlet (Jul 30, 2012)

I just dont get that people tend to have a prejudice against rattys, they are extremely cute. Your new guys are great


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

omg those are some beautiful markings! Congrats on the new ratties!


----------



## Nestakale (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks  it's been 15 yrs since I've had rats, I forgot how much I adore them!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

They're both so cute!!! But that one with the completely white face and brown markings is just too much. XD It looks like he has "hair".  Too funny!


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Adorable, their markings are so cool


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous rats! Love the name Xander, reminds me of Buffy


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG!!! I love marked rats. They take the cake! ;D When you get a set of good pix, Post them in the general forum and ask about what those makings are. I would love to hear what the others have to say. Pretty pretty pretty.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Their colors and markings are beautiful!


----------

